# Hoping for a bit guidance regarding residency in Courmayeur



## Gemsyjo (Aug 25, 2018)

HI all, thanks in advance for any friendly advice you may be able to offer. 

So, I have just signed up to take on an apartment in Courmayeur for a year. I absolutely love the area and on my visit this time I have decided to stay put.

I have received my Code Fiscale but that is all I have done so far. 

I am a UK Citizen so understand that may make applying for residency slightly simpler ( pretty Brevity anyway) than if I was no Eu.

I also work remotely and would like to set myself up as self employed over here. I also hope to do a little dog walking too ( something I also did call home). 

Would you recommend the help of an Avvocato for these things? Whilst I am immersing myself fully in the language my Italian currently is embarrasingly basic at best and I want to make sure I get things done properly.

I want to set up an Italian bank account but understand I may be better waiting until I have the residency sorted?

I also assume I will need to consider health insurance and getting an Italian mobile phone.

I have my UK vehicle here and would like to keep it but, again, from what I have read some people seem to suggest this can be troublesome.

Sorry, so many questions!

I hope you don't mind me asking for a bit guidance. Thank you so so much for any advice you may offer in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

start with the easy stuff.

Do you have an UK phone? Is it unlocked? If so all you need is an Italian SIM. If you need to call abroad the various companies have offers aimed at foreigners. Around €10 a month including everything .

You can't change the plates on your car before you get residency. At that point you'll legally have I think three months to change the plates. Problem is if you're going back to the UK you'd have to change it back when you leave. I hate to suggest it but in your situation playing the dumb foreigner will likely end up cheaper. Not much chance of a ticket even if it's against the law.

What are you asking about the lawyer? You don't need a lawyer to get residency. If you need somebody to hold your hand I guess it won't hurt. You'll likely need to show a bank statement for the funds requirement and health care.

Resident bank account is cheaper. Some are even free


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Just to add to what Nick has said. You are supposed to apply for residency if you are here for 3 continuous months. After 183 days in a tax year (1st Jan to 31 Dec here and it’s cumulative days) you will be liable for tax here at a rate a lot greater than the UK with no personal allowance.


----------



## Gemsyjo (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks so much to you both. Really helpful. As to the lawyer, it was just that I had seen other people suggesting it can be helpful for advice re residency and self employment and I am never averse to a bit of hand holding! I get what you are saying though, I just need to man up and I can deal with it myself. I just need to keep practising with the lingo.

I really appreciate you guys taking the time to respond to me!


----------

